# Visas/work permits



## xxxxxxxxxxxSarahPhillips (Jul 30, 2013)

Where can I get good advice on work permits and visa's to be able to work in China, as a British Citizen?


----------



## kreisler1730 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi there,

OK well you can try this link, it is for an agency in Hong Kong who can get you a visa.
I note that you mention a work permit as well. To do what kind of work exactly?
Usually if you are invited to work for an organisation they usually sort this out for you.
Anyway here is that link:

China visa


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello..

You might find a little information here: Asia Expat Guides: Expatriate Management and Relocation Services

It's an agency specializing in handling all expats' needs including visa's and other paperwork. You can contact them to consult and they will answer your questions.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jams (Sep 10, 2013)

Yea all renewed visa's can be done in HK, work permits are carried out by the employer, this you need to be careful, there is many ways around things here in China when it comes to work permits, and don't think of getting a tourist visa finding work and then not getting a work permit, there really clamping down on the Chinese that are hiring outsiders without proper papers, just a month ago 9 Brits got caught teaching English without anything!! Bye bye. lol 
And the only job you will get here is teaching English, unless your highly skilled in a specialized field, in which case they will offer you a green card. With China now becoming more westernized and the fact there export market is falling away which in turn means factories are closing and the businessmen now turning to services and employing the migrant workers to work 40 hour + for 1,500 a month. With a population of 6.4 BILLION, add all this up with the fact that cost of living is on the rise and there currency is going to be revalued soon, Things don't look good here for common western people. Here's a tip bud from one UK guy to another, Look at Vietnam, its the new China for export and factories being built there by western companies, well i hope i helped you. lol


----------

